# 2010 750li no audio no navigation



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

Navigation option is grayed out no sound coming out of any speakers and no bmw chime. Replaced logic 7 amp and navigation module and still wont work. Code: Connection head unit to SDARS aerial foot open Circuit 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Bimmerfest!

I moved your posting to the Car Navigation, Audio and Electronics forum so you can get some help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Navigation option is grayed out no sound coming out of any speakers and no bmw chime. Replaced logic 7 amp and navigation module and still wont work. Code: Connection head unit to SDARS aerial foot open Circuit
> Any help would be appreciated.


I would assume that the OEM HU is a CIC - which means that Navigation needs to be activated by FSC (option code), and audio code needs to match the OEM amp (in this case, either 677 or 688).

No Nav or audio unless CIC unit is correctly configured for your Vehicle Order. If this was not done by dealer then a proper coder must do it.

SDARS is satellite radio -either built-in in the CIC or a separate module. If you got a 2009 CIC then Sat radio tuner is not built-in, it requires a separate module. A MY2010 CIC has the Sat radio tuner built-in. The SDARS error posted means Sat Radio antenna is not connected to CIC.

Take this car to dealer if you want it to be properly fixed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

The other day i was able to update or code few modules that the scanner recommended and after that i got the sound back on but the navigation is still out. Long story short your right that was the issue. I need to look into navigating now.


----------

